# Overstayed by 17 Months



## zambouka (Sep 29, 2014)

Good Pm everyone,

Looking for some advise i currently am from England and overstayed in the PH by some 17 Months due to bad healtlh and financial problems and am married to a PH whom recently gave birth to our son,i am very stressed as dont really know which step to take,please can somebody advise me.

Salamat


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

zambouka said:


> Good Pm everyone,
> 
> Looking for some advise i currently am from England and overstayed in the PH by some 17 Months due to bad healtlh and financial problems and am married to a PH whom recently gave birth to our son,i am very stressed as dont really know which step to take,please can somebody advise me.
> 
> Salamat


Hi Zambouka and welcome to the forum,

First, on this forum or any other online, be careful of any personal information you give. More than just expats may visit the site *if you get my drift.* You don't want to get picked up for the overstay.

Not sure what your government does if anything to help you get home. If the US, they will help provide finances to do so.

If you are wanting to stay here, I would locate a travel agency that you feel you can trust with the information. Have them find out the total amount you owe at this time for the overstay. If not a fortune, perhaps you get enough in a retirement or friends and family at home might help with the financial part.

If you are "legally" married, after overstay issues are taken care of, you can again save and have your wife apply for you to stay here as a permanent resident.

But either way, I would *not* walk into an immigration office to find out unless you have the needed funds in hand.

Keep us posted on how things go---but again, be careful giving out information; especially location details etc...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I second Jet Lag’s advice about being careful about revealing to much until this is resolved.

I’d get a trusted agent, either a travel company or a local lawyer, to approach BI on your behalf to make a voluntary disclosure of the overstay.

They should be able to negotiate the best deal for you on your behalf.

I would not deal with BI directly until there was an agreement on the resolution of the situation

Don’t know about here but I was in an overstay situation in Indonesia for 3 weeks. It cost about $20 a day and was no issue to pay when I left. However if overstay had been as long as yours would be an issue.

Also I was very careful during the overstay period because if stopped and checked for any reason by any authority it was automatic arrest and detention with eventual deportation and at least a 6 month bar on re-entering. However a voluntary disclosure at the airport when leaving was just the automatic fine and no bar on re-entering.


----------



## zambouka (Sep 29, 2014)

*Many Thanks*

Many thanks everyone for your input

very appreciated


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

As jetlag stated, contact the UK consulate...............I would do this 1st, telling them your story, and your current situation. Get their advice, and maybe they can provide some legal aid for you too.
Good luck.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I agree with all the entries posted on this thread. I have a friend who had overstayed his time here for a long time, he is married to a Filipina and they have 2 daughters. When he tried to get things straightened out, he asked PBI, 'what will you do, deport me? They told him 'No, we don't deport Americans, you just pay us what you owe and you will be OK." If your wife has not petitioned you for permanent residency, then you have to find out how much you owe in fines. Definitely contact the UK Consulate, see if they can help you out of your situation. Good luck.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

I had a Korean student who sent her passport to immigration to get her visa extended 2 months before it expired. They never got to it so she ended up overstaying. They told her it was her own fault because they recommend renewing 3 months before expiration. Anyway, she went into immigration to deal with it and they basically gave her to the end of the week to leave. She was a student and said she needed to come back to finish school and they told her she had to go back to Korea, legally change her name, apply for a new passport and then apply for a new PI visa. They told her because she overstayed that her name was now on a "black list" and as long as she had the same name she would not be able to return. Moral of the story... only go to immigration if you absolutely have to.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Kind of along this thread is a question I have. How long ahead of time can you go to BI and get your visitor visa extended. Recently came back into country, got the normal 29 day stamp through immigration. Heading back to where the area BI office is located shortly. Can it be done anytime after you are here or is it only a week or 2 before your visitor visa expires?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I just did my first extension in Butuan 10 days after I landed. I asked about doing my next extension to trigger the ACR I card and they said that they could not process two extensions in the same day but would take my application the next day if I wanted to.

Have not gone back but will next week to extend and start the ACR I card. It takes 2 months from Butuan but they also told me I can pick it up in Manila in a week after applying. I will be in Manila late in Oct so will apply here in a week or so.

Of course in this country YMMV.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> I just did my first extension in Butuan 10 days after I landed. I asked about doing my next extension to trigger the ACR I card and they said that they could not process two extensions in the same day but would take my application the next day if I wanted to.
> 
> Have not gone back but will next week to extend and start the ACR I card. It takes 2 months from Butuan but they also told me I can pick it up in Manila in a week after applying. I will be in Manila late in Oct so will apply here in a week or so.
> 
> Of course in this country YMMV.


U get 30 days free.....the acr can be sent to butuan,,,wlang problema


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> U get 30 days free.....the acr can be sent to butuan,,,wlang problema


The ACR can be sent to Butuan but it takes 2 months to get here. 

That's 2 months claimed and given the propensity here to tell the best potential outcome I'd doubt if I would get it in 3 months or less.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> The ACR can be sent to Butuan but it takes 2 months to get here.
> 
> That's 2 months claimed and given the propensity here to tell the best potential outcome I'd doubt if I would get it in 3 months or less.


2 months is nothing,,mine took 3 or 4 in olongapo and you couldnt see the pics....ive had several.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> I just did my first extension in Butuan 10 days after I landed. I asked about doing my next extension to trigger the ACR I card and they said that they could not process two extensions in the same day but would take my application the next day if I wanted to.
> 
> Have not gone back but will next week to extend and start the ACR I card. It takes 2 months from Butuan but they also told me I can pick it up in Manila in a week after applying. I will be in Manila late in Oct so will apply here in a week or so.
> 
> Of course in this country YMMV.


Thanks Manitoba


----------



## hudtech99 (Oct 4, 2014)

Contact your embassy and explain to them of your illness and situation. ask them for assistance. they should help you or give you instructions on what to do. remember once you step foot on your embassy's grounds you are in your country. they are obligated to help of you. also to keep good protocol with the Philippine government. Good Luck Friend!


----------

